# هل بشر العهد القديم بيسوع ؟ ردا على احمد سبيع



## apostle.paul (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*









فى مناظرة معرفش مع مين عرضت على صديقنا  نص اشعياء 

 لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ.
  لِنُمُوِّ رِيَاسَتِهِ، وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ  دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَتِهِ، لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ  وَالْبِرِّ، مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. غَيْرَةُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ  تَصْنَعُ هذَا.

وهو اعترض على  هذا النص وقال انه لا ينطبق على يسوع 

وفى الحقيقة صديقنا السلفى  لو النص دا لم ينطبق على يسوع يبقى يسوع مش هو المسيا وايضا تكذب ادعاء نبيك لانه قدم فى قرانه ان المسيح قد جاء فعلا 

لان اليهود ذات انفسهم يؤمنون بمسيانية النص وانه ينطبق بمجئ المسيح وقدم اعتراضات على النص لا ترتقى لمجرد كونها "سذاجات "

دعونا فى البداية اجعل اليهود يرد على صديقنا السلفى 

ترجوم يوناثان قالها بصريح العبارة

*
*The prophet announced to the house of David that: “A boy has been born unto us, a son has been given unto us, who has taken the Torah upon himself to guard it; and his name has been called by the One who gives wonderful counsel, the Mighty God, He who lives forever: ‘Messiah,’ in whose day peace shall abound for us”.*​ *.*


* وفى مدراش رباه يقول

**I have yet to raise up the Messiah,’ of whom it is written, For a child is born unto us (Isa. IX, 5). *​ *.*


* 


ثانيا يعترض بمنتهى السذاجة ويقول ان يسوع لم يدعى عجيب ومشير 

واضيف انا كمان من عندى انه ولم يدعى ايضا اله قدير

لان فى فرق بين اللقب الوصفى واسم يسمى بيه شخص 

رسولك كان اسمه محمد وكان ليه القاب وصفية سمتوه بيه ايش مصطفى وايش الحبيب وايش صادق ... الخ و كلها القاب وصفية   

كما يقول ادوارد يونجان الطفل يستحق ان يحمل هذة الاسماء وانها اوصاف دقيقة لهويته وشخصيته
**The thought is that the Child is worthy to bear these names, and that they are accurate descriptions and designations of His being and character *
*Young, E. (1965). The Book of Isaiah: Volume 1, Chapters 1-18 (331). Grand Rapids, MI: Wm. B. Eerdmans Publishing Co.*
​* 
ويكمل ويقول
**When, therefore, it is stated that He shall be called, we are to understand that the following names are descriptive of the Child and deserve to be borne by Him*​ *
هذة الاسماء وصفية للطفل

وفى تفسير كينث جونز

**does not necessarily mean that this is the personal name that will be given to Him, but it is a striking way of describing His character.*​ *وفى تفسير سبنس جونز
**. Isaiah does not really mean that the “Child” should bear as a name, or names, any of the expressions, but only that they should be truly applicable to him*
*The Pulpit Commentary: Isaiah Vol. I. 2004 (H. D. M. Spence-Jones, Ed.) (166). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.*
​ 


*نبدأ اسم اسم

هل يسوع يستحق ان يوصف بانه عجيب ؟
**
صديقنا السلفى بيقول ماهو ياما اتسمى بعجيب ودا محصلش ياما اسمه عجيب وبعدين تهته فى الكلام شوية مش عارف بيقول ايه اصلا

لكن صديقنا العزيز بعد ان شرحنا لجنابك ان كل الاسماء التى وردت فى النبوة وصفية لهذا الشخص المولود فدعونا نعرف ما معنى " عجيب " فى ضوء الكتاب المقدس

يقول المرنم فى المزمور " قدام ابائهم صنع اعجوبة في ارض مصر بلاد صوعن "

فنفس جذر الكلمة استخدم لوصف الايات والمعجزات والعجائب التى صنعها الله مع شعبه 

ولو بحثت فى حياة يسوع " المسيا " يتجد ان حياته عبارة عن اعجوبة من اول ميلاده العذراوى لتحديه الموت وانتصاره عليه وخروجه من براثن الموت الى الحياة الى ان يده كانت على كل مريض وابرص وميت لتعلن الشفاء والحياة 

فهل هذا الشخص لا يستحق لقب " عجيب "

فى سفر القضاة نقرا 

قال له ملاك الرب لماذا تسال عن اسمي و هو عجيب 

وفى الحقيقة ان الشخصية هنا هو الله نفسه لان منوح بعدما رائ المنظر الالهى قال " فقال منوح لامراته نموت موتا لاننا قد راينا الله  " فما معنى ان الله اسمه " عجيب " يشرح سفر القضاة ذلك ويقول " فاخذ منوح جدي المعزى و التقدمة و اصعدهما على الصخرة للرب                  فعمل عملا عجيبا و منوح و امراته ينظران  "

فاشارة اشعياء للمسيا على ان اسمه " عجيب " اشاره لانه هو الله بنفسه لانه لم يسمى احدا بهذا الاسم " عجيب " سوى الرب

كما يقول ادوارد يونج
**The Old Testament usage of this word compels us to the conclusion that it here designates the Messiah not merely as someone extraordinary, but as One who in His very person and being is a Wonder; He is that which surpasses human thought and power; He is God Himself. To designate the Child with the word peleʾ is to make the clearest attestation of His deity.*
*.*
​ *وفى التفسير السابق نقرا ان وصف عجيب يوصف بيه الله فقط لا يوصف بيه انسان ولا عمل انسان
**The Hebrew word translated Wonderful is never used of man or man’s works, but only of God and His works, or of heavenly beings (Judg. 13:18)*​ *الاعتراض التانى

رئيس السلام

**قالك يسوع مش رئيس السلام

ليه ......؟؟

اصل بعده ب 40 سنة الهيكل ادمر فين السلام؟

وهنا الغباء رمى السيجارة وقال هاتولى النبغة دا مينفعش يعدى

طيب ما طول 20 قرن من الزمان بعد يسوع حصلت حروب وكوارث مات فيها ملايين البشر تفتكر المقصود بالسلام هو منع الحروب ؟ 
السلام فى الكتاب المقدس هو السلام بين الانسان والله بعد ان فقد بالخطية وليس سلام سياسى بين امبراطوريات ودول هتفضل فى صراع الى نهاية الزمان 

بولس فى رسالة رومية قال "  فاذ قد تبررنا بالايمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح                  " ففى المسيح اصبح لنا سلام مع الله اعطى لنا المسيح سلامه " سلامى انا اعطيكم " فاصبح السلام هو نتيجة طبيعية للايمان والاتحاد بالمسيح مش سلام سياسى ولا اتفاقيات وقف العنف ولا تسليم السلاح لكنه سلام يقوم بيه الله نفسه ليقضى على الاضراب اللى بداخل كل انسان بسبب الخطية والفساد و دا السلام الحقيقى والمقصود زى ترنيمة الملائكة فى مولد المسيا " على الارض السلام وبالناس المسرة "



** When that sin has been removed, then there can be peace, as the Apostle says, “Therefore being justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ” (Rom. 5:1). The Prince of Peace is One who is the very embodiment of peace. He is the Prince who has procured that peace. He procured it by removing the handwriting of ordinances that was against us and nailing it to His cross. He has satisfied the’ claims of absolute justice so that God in perfect justice can declare that the sinner stands in a right relationship with Himself. Being at peace with the sinner, God could pardon that sinner, and give to him the peace which is a divine gift. From the peace of God which passeth all understanding there flow the blessings which find their origin in such a peace. When the peace of God is in the human heart, then there will be manifest in the world peace among men.*

*True peace comes to us because a Child was born. That Child, and He alone, is the Prince of Peace. Would we have peace, it is to Him that we must go.*​
*Young, E. (1965). The Book of Isaiah: Volume 1, Chapters 1-18 (340). Grand Rapids, MI: Wm. B. Eerdmans Publishing Co.*
​

​


* كل الالقاب اللى وردت عن المسيا فى النبوة لا تنطبق سوى على الله

عجيب ولم يسمى احدا بانه عجيب سوى يهوه

الله القدير وهو لقب الوهى بامتياز

رئيس السلام 

النبوة حسب التعليم اليهودى فى الترجوم والمدراش النبوة تنطبق على المسيا 

وان لم يكن تنطبق على يسوع لا يصبح هو المسيا 

لم ياتى احد للبشرية اخذ لقب المسيا وامنا بانه اللوغوس الالهى وانه الله سوى يسوع 

المسيا هو الله فى سفر اشعياء وقد تم فى يسوع الناصرى كلمة الله ورسول الاب للبشرية 

واتحدى اى شخص انه يجد شخص غير يسوع الناصرى تنطبق عليه هذة الاوصاف المسيانية الالهية 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*المسيا المتألم فى اقوال معلمى اليهود ردا على سبيع 

ردا على ادعائه الطفولى بان النبوة فى اشعياء 53 لا تخص شخص المسيا بل شعب اسرائلي كما قال راشى فى العصور الوسطى لتجنب مسيانية النص 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*تدليس  سبيع على مستعميه بقوله ان اله فى الكتاب المقدس تطلق على غير الله واستشهد بالنص الوارد فى سفر الخروج عن موسى بانه جعله اله

الرد على تدليسه

1- النص فى سفر الخروج لم يقول ان موسى اسمه " الوهيم " لكن النص يقول ان الله " جعل " موسى ك " الوهيم " امام فرعون كوسيط بينه وبين فرعون وسبق وردينا على الجزئية دى مليون مرة ولو راجعت التراجم هتلاقى مكتوب instead of بدلا من او as كالوهيم 

موسى لم يدعى باله لكنه اخذ دور الوسيط بين الوهيم وفرعون فجعله الوهيم كالوهيم امام فرعون

2- اسم المسيا هو " ايل جبور " اى الله القدير 

ونتحدى ان تاتى لى بشخص واحد طيلة العهد القديم دعى اسمه " ايل جبور " غير يهوه الرب الاله

لان اشعياء نفسه استخدم نفس المصطلح عن الله 
** ترجع البقية، بقية                  يعقوب، إلى الله القدير  *


*راجع تعليقات ويسلى*
*الله القدير هذا اللقب لا يتفق مع اى انسان لكن المسيح الذى هو الله كما انه انسان الذى له قد اعطى لقب الله او يهوه فى كلا العهدين القديم والجديد والملاحظة الحقيقة ان ايل فى صيغة المفرد لم تستخدم لاى مخلوق اخر سوى الله*
* Mighty God-This title can agree to no man but Christ, who was God as well as man, to whom the title of God or Jehovah is given, both in the Old and New Testament.  And it is a true observation, that this Hebrew word El is never used in the singular number, of any creature, but only of the almighty God*
*Wesley, J. (1999). Wesley's Notes: Isaiah (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Wesley's Notes (Is 9:6). Albany, OR: Ages Software*.
​ *وجدير بالملاحظة ايضا من عندى ان ايل لم تستخدم فى اشعياء سوى لله ولم تستخدم قط لانسان فى سفر اشعياء*

​ *فلما التدليس وامامكم نصا يقول ان المسيا اسمه الله القدير *​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*اعتراضه على نبوة اشعياء فى اصحاح 53 مع انه ملوش حق الاعتراض كوننا اثبتنا من قديم الازمان ان النبوة مسيانية باتفاق يهودى مسيحى معرفش ايه دخل المسلمين فى الموضوع بس بجملة الموضوع

جملة *
*يرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ

وقال هو يسوع شاف نسل

وكما قولت ان لو الغباء شافه هيقوله انت نبغة ومينفعش اسيبك الواد دا اكتشاف

خلينا نشوف تفسير اليهود فى ترجوم يوناثان للنص كاملا " *
* أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ  بِالْحَزَنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ  أَيَّامُهُ، وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. " لانه مينفعش تفسر جزء بمعزل عن باقى النص 

الترجوم
انها مشيئة الله لتنقية كابرياء يغسل نفوسهم من الخطية بحيث يروا ملكوت المسيا يكون لهم ابناء وبنات عدة ويتمتعون بحياة طويلة ويحفظون التوارة فعليه ان ينقذهم من عبودية الامم وينظرون معاقبة اعدائهم ....... الى اخره
* *It is the will of the Lord to purify and to acquit as innocent the remnant of His people, to cleanse their souls to sin, so that they may see the kingdom of their Messiah, have many sons and daughters, enjoy long life, and observe the Torah of the Lord, prospering according to His will.  He shall save them from the servitude of the nations, they shall see the punishment of their enemies and be sated with the spoil of their kings.  By his wisdom he shall vindicate the meritorious, in order to bring many to be subservient the meritorious, in order to bring many to be subservient the Torah, and he shall seek forgiveness for their sins.  Then I will apportion unto him the spoil of great nations, and he shall divide as spoil the wealth of mighty cities, because he was ready to suffer martyrdom that the rebellious he might subjugate to the Torah.  And he shall seek pardon for the sins of many and for his sake the rebellious shall be forgiven*.​  .

*خلاصه الكلام ان بما سيفعله المسيا بتقديم ذاته ذبيحة اثم سيأول بالتبعية لنسله اللى هو احنا التمتع بملكوته 

لذلك هو سيكون ابديا ونسله ابديا 

راجع تفسير ادوارد يونج
**The phrase shows that the servant will live eternally, for it evidently refers to the promise God gave to David and his seed*​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*ومع الاشرار قبره ؟*

*هل يسوع كان مع الاشرار قبره ؟

الاجابة ان النص بيحتمل معنين كلاهما ينطبقوا على يسوع

لو راجعت ترجمة new living هتلاقى معنى منهم
*
*He had done no wrong and had never deceived anyone. But he was buried like a criminal; he was put in a rich man's grave

هو دفن كمجرم فالمقصود ان فى دفنه كان كالمجرم او كالشرير وهذا كان بالنسبة ليسوع لانه حوكم عليه بالاعدام فى قضية تجديف واثارة الشعب ضد قيصر فكان فى نظر السلطات مجرم

جون كالفن 

** the particle את (ĕth) denotes comparison, in the same manner as the particle כ (caph). “He gave his grave as of wicked men.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Calvin, J., & Pringle, W. (2010). Commentary on the Book of the Prophet Isaiah (4:122). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc*​.


*فيكون المعنى ان عند دفنه كالشرير *


*المعنى الاخر ان دفن شخص وسط عامة الناس يقال انه دفن مع الاشرار** لانه كان وصمة عار ان يدفن شخص مع عامة الناس كما اتى فى سفر الملوك الثانى*
*وأخرج الوتد المقدس من بيت الرب إلى خارج أورشليم، إلى وادي قدرون. فأحرقه  في وادي قدرون، وسحقه رمادا ودرى رماده على قبور عامة الشعب

وسفر ارميا
 فأخرجوا أوريا من مصر وأتوا به إلى الملك يوياقيم، فقتله بالسيف، وطرح جثته في قبور عامة الشعب. *


*تفسير سكينر*

*but only that such persons were buried ignominiously and away from the family sepulchre, like Absalom (2 Sam. 18:17). From Jer. 26:23 (cf. 2 Ki. 23:6) it appears that it was a disgrace to be buried among the “common people.” In this case the “wicked” probably means the notoriously wicked, criminals, apostates, and such like. With these the Servant was numbered because his calamities had seemed to mark him out as a heinous sinner in the sight of God.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Skinner, J. (1898). The Book of the Prophet Isaiah, Chapters XL.-LXVI. With Introduction and Notes (130). Cambridge: Cambridge University Press*.
​ 

*فماذا انت قلته يستطيع ان يواجه بحر الادلة اليهودية والمسيحية على مسيانية النبوة ليس كما تبنيت فكر راشى وغردت خارج السرب وادعيت جهلا بان النبوة تنطبق على شعب اسرائيل ليس على شخص المسيا على العموم راجع الموضوع ستجد ان اليهود يدرون على امثالك *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 ديسمبر 2013)

مدراش رباه للتثنية (מדרש דבריםרבה) (1: 17)
    [قال له: حتى اقيم المسيح الذي كَتِب عنه (اشعياء 9: 6) "لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا.." الذي يكون ابوه هو السيد الاله]

النبوة تتكلم عن الابن صراحة ، فهل هناك اختلاف على ان المسيح هو الابن. لا ، كل التفاسير المسيحية ، وحتى اليهودية تُصرح بذلك الامر
ونرى هذا في المزمورين 2 و68 والذين ذكرا لفظ الابن صراحة وسنذكر مثال لكل مزمور

- مدراش المزامير (מדרש תהלים) (مزمور 2: 10)
  ["اسألني فاعطيك الامم ميراثا لك واقاصي الارض ملكا لك" (مزامير 2: 8) ،(قال الله للمسيح): لو انك سألت عن الامم فهم ميراثك ، ولو انك سألت عن اقاصي الارض فهي ملكك ، قال الرباي يوحنان: ثلاثة ابرار قال لهم القدوس المبارك (الله) "اسأل-שאל" وهم: سليمان وآحاز والملك المسيح ، سليمان لانه مكتوب "في جبعون تراءى الرب لسليمان في حلم ليلا. وقال الله اسأل (שאל) ماذااعطيك" (1ملوك 3: 5) ،آحاز لانه مكتوب "اسأل[1] (שאל) لنفسك آية من الرب الهك.." (اشعياء 7: 11) ، ولماذا دُعِيَّ اسمه آحاز[2]؟ -لانه امسك عن ان يجلب الحسن للعالم ،قول آخر: لانه امسك بيوت المجامع وبيوت المدارس عن دراسة التوراة. الملك المسيح لانه مكتوب "اسألني (שאל)فاعطيك الامم ميراثا لك.." (مزامير 2: 8)]


- ترجوم المزامير (תרגום תהלים) (مزامير 80: 16) 15"‎..والابن الذي اخترته لنفسك‎"
    جاءت [والفرع الذي زرعته يمينك وعلى الملك المسيح الذي قويته لنفسك]



[1] جاءت في الترجمة البيروتية "اطلب".
[2] كلمة آحاز هي كلمة عبرية (אחז) تعني اخذ (ملكية او مركز) او امسك (بمعنى منع) وعلى اساس هذا المعنى جاء التفسير.


----------



## e-Sword (18 ديسمبر 2013)

> *تدليس  الواد سبيع على مستعميه بقوله ان اله فى الكتاب المقدس تطلق على غير الله  واستشهد بالنص الوارد فى سفر الخروج عن موسى بانه جعله اله *


 

  إن الهراطقة فى القرون الاولى للمسيحية استغلوا هذه الآية ليطعنوا بها في ألوهية الرب يسوع المسيح مدَّعين أنة يتساوي مع موسي في بشريته لأنة هوذا موسي أيضاً قد دُعي إلهاً مع كونه إنساناً . و قد تصدي لهم الكثيرون من آباء الكنيسة مبَّينين الفارق الكبير بين ما يعينة هذا اللقب بالنسبة لموسي و ما تعلنة الكتب المقدَّسة صراحة عن ألوهية المسيح :

* فيقول القديس إيرينيئوس : *

{ إن موسي نفسه إذ كان رجل الله فقد أُعطيَ أن يكون إلهاً لفرعون *و لكنة لم يُدعَ رباً بمعنى الكلمة و لا دُعيَ إلهاَ بواسطة الأنبياء ( مثلما قيل عن المسيح )* ، بل قيل عنة بالروح إنه كان رسولاً أميناً و خادماً لله  و قد كان هكذا بالفعل } (1)

* و يستطرد القديس هيلاريون أسقف بواتيية في شرح هذا الأمر بقولة :*

{ لقد قيل لموسي "* انا جعلتك ألهاً لفرعون " أليست هذه الإضافة " لفرعون " تبَّين سبب اللقب ؟ فهل منح الله لموسي الطبيعة الإلهية ؟ ألم يجعلة إلهاً في نظر فرعون فحسب ؟ إذ كان مزعماً ان يصيبة الرعب* عندما تبتلع حيَّة موسي حيَّات السحرة ثم تعود إلي عصا مرة أخري، و عندما أزال عنة ضربة الحشرات الضارة التى كان أنزلها و عندما أوقف البرد بنفس القوة و السلطان الذى استدعاة به و ابعد الجراد بنفس القدرة التى جلبة بها و عندما رأي السحرة مُحتارين من العجائب التى صنعها بإصبع الله ؟

هذا هو المعنى الذى على أساسة دَعي موسي إلهاً لفرعون فهو الذى جعلة ارتعب ثم توسل و عُوقب ثم شُفي . *فهناك إذن فرق بين أن يُدعي الشخص إلهاً و بين أن يكون إلهاً *. فلقد جُعل موسي إلهاَ لفرعون و لم يكن له الطبيعة و لا الاسم الذى يختص بالله .

و إني أُذكركم أيضاً بحالة أُخري أُعطي فيها الاسم كلقب حيث كُتب " انا قلت إنكم آلهة " ( مز 82 : 6 )  و لكنة أوضح هنا أيضاً أنها مجرد منحة و امتياز فقولة " أنا قلت " تبين أنة ليس تعريفاً و إنما هو وصف فقط لَمن اختار أن يقول ذلك . فالتعريف يعطينا معرفة الشئ الذى يُعرَّف و أما الوصف فيعتمد على الإرادة المطلقة للقائل } (2)

* و يؤكد القديس باسليوس الكبير هذا المعنى بقوله :*

{ أن اللقب إذن يُعطِي سلطة معينة للاشراف او الاداء  أما الطبيعة الإلهية فهي تبقي دائما فوق كل تعبير مهما استنبطنا من الكلمات للتعبير عنها ... } (3)

* أما القديس يوحنا كاسيان فيزيد على ذلك مقارناً بين موسي و المسيح بقولة : *

{ لأنة عندما يقول *" أنا جعلتك " يَّبين قوة المُعطي و ليس ألوهية ذلك الذى تقبل اللقب ..و لكن عندما يُقال عن إلهنا و ربنا يسوع المسيح " الكائن على الكل إلهاً مباركاً إلي الأبد " ( رو 9 :5 )، فإن الحقيقة تتبرهن مباشرة من الكلمات *و معنى الكلمات يظهر من الاسم الذى أُعطيَ ... } (4)

إذن فقد كان موسي إلهاً لقرعون بمعنى ان الله قد أسلَم فرعون في يدي موسي. و لكن ما زال الله " الكائن على الكل إلهاً مباركاً إلي الأبد " هو صاحب الكلمة الأولي و الأخيرة في كل شئ و هو المسيطر علي كل مجريات الأمور (5)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(1) A.H.Book III chap VI 5
(2) on the Trinity Book VII 10
(3) Letter CLXXXIX
(4) The Seven Books of john Cassian Book III Chap II
(5) هذا التفسير بأقوال الأباء من تفسير سفر الخروج لدير أبو مقار ص 186، 187


----------



## e-Sword (18 ديسمبر 2013)

> *رئيس السلام*
> 
> *قالك يسوع مش رئيس السلام*​





> * ليه يا عم السلفى*​
> * اصل بعده ب 40 سنة الهيكل ادمر فين السلام؟*​


 

 لنجعل علماء الاسلام يردون علية 





​ 




​ 
*  و اخيرا يقول القديس أمبروسيوس : *



*   لتظهروا  أهلاً أن يكون المسيح في وسطكم لأنه حيث يوجد السلام يوجد المسيح إذ  المسيح هو السلام .... و حيث يوجد البرّ يكون المسيح لأن المسيح هو  البرّ....
 ليكن إذن في وسطكم لكي تروه لئلا يُقال لكم أنتم أيضًا : " و  لكن في وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه فلننظر إليه بورع و نتطلع إليه  بإيمان....ليقف إذن في وسطكم لكي تنفتح لكم السماوات التي تعلن مجد اللَّه فتعلموا مشيئته وتعملوا أعماله. *
* المرجع : الحب الالهي للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي ص 580
*


----------



## divine logos (13 يونيو 2014)

*يرفع...
*


----------



## divine logos (13 يونيو 2014)

*

يقول الماسوف على شبابه #سوسن_السلفى فى مناظرته من بداية الدقيقة 19 " هل الكلام دا ينطبق على يسوع ؟ الدكتور قالت ايوة لما نيجى لواحد يهودى مثلا نساله يهوذا بل بلعام لما اتكلم عن النص دا قال ان النص دا بيتكلم عن حزقيا انه رئيس السلام لان فى عهد حزقيا عم السلام بصورة كبيرة فى الشعب بنى اسرائيل " هل يسوع سمى عجيبا مشيرا هل الكلام دا ينطبق على يسوع فى ناس قبله سموا يسوع اسم يسوع مش عجيب فازاى الكلام دا ينطبق على يسوع ؟ رئيس السلام هل يسوع فعلا كان رئيس السلام ؟ بعد 40 سنة هدم الهيكل فازاى رئيس السلام واليهود قالوا ان مجيئه لعنة على اليهودية وعلى اسرائيل "

بعد ان تم سلخ المدعو #سوسن_السلفى واثبات ان النص مسيانى وليس كما قال رابوات اليهود المتاخرين بانه حزقيا ليهربوا من مسيانية النص واقامة الحجة عليهم من نبوة اشعياء بان المسيا اسمه الاله القدير فتقهقر سوسن السلفى وقال

*


> *كعادتهم في التضليل والخداع، يورد الكلام بلا ترجمة، وسيأتي المغفلون ليصفقوا له، أحسنت أحسنت، حتى بدون أن يقرأ الكلام!!
> 
> الكلام باختصار يقول إن نص سيولد لنا ولدٌ، ونعطى ابناً ... يتحدث عن المسيا.
> 
> ...


*

سوسن السلفى بعد ان قال روح اسالى اليهود يا دكتورة هيقولك دا بينطبق على حزقيا بعد لما خد علقة محترمة من علمائه واساتذدة فى المنتدى اقر بان النص مسيانى " يتحدث عن المسيا " فلماذا دلست ايها الطفل المعاق ذهنيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟

ويقول جملة لا يقولها سوى المعاقين 
*


> *
> يا أحمق هذه النصوص تتحدث عن المسيا فعلاً، واليهود لا يخالفوننا في ذلك، ونحن لا نخالفهم!!
> 
> لكن أنت متصوّر أن المسيا = يسوع! وهذا هو ما نتناقش عنه أصلاً، ونطلب  عليه الإثبات، وتدور المناقشات حوله إلى يومنا هذا بين اليهود والنصارى،  وبين النصارى والمسلمين!*


*
اة هو بيتكلم عن المسيا بس مش عن يسوع

مهو لو مبينطبقش على يسوع اذن يسوع مش هو المسيا اذن انت تؤمن بمسيح كدااااااااااااب دجال لان النبوات المسيانية لم تنطبق فى شخصه 

كون النبوة مسيانية ولا تنطب قعلى يوسع دا يدمر ايمانك كليا لانه نفيك مسيانية يسوع وبالتالى فهو ليس المسيح ودا اللى انا قولته فى بداية الموضوع

*


> *وهو اعترض على  هذا النص وقال انه لا ينطبق على يسوع
> 
> وفى الحقيقة صديقنا السلفى  لو النص دا لم ينطبق على يسوع يبقى يسوع مش هو  المسيا وايضا تكذب ادعاء نبيك لانه قدم فى قرانه ان المسيح قد جاء فعلا
> 
> لان اليهود ذات انفسهم يؤمنون بمسيانية النص وانه ينطبق بمجئ المسيح وقدم اعتراضات على النص لا ترتقى لمجرد كونها "سذاجات "*


*

ويدلس سوسن السلفى ويقول
*


> *لفظ المسيح يطلق في  الكتاب المقدس على أي نبي أو ملك حتى لو كان هذا الملك غير مؤمن، فقد أطلق  على قورش لفظ مسيح، وشاول الملك أطلق عليه مسيح الرب، وغيرهم!*


*
ودا جهل لان الكهنة والانبياء والملوك هو مسحاء الرب لكن يسوع ليس مسيحا للرب بل هو المسيح الرب " المسيا المنتظر " 

فى فرق ايها الجاهل بين مسحاء الرب وبين المسيا " المسيح "

كونك ايها الجويهل الصغير قد وضعت المسيا فى مرتبة انه مجرد مسيح من المسحاء فهذا يدل على انك بطيخة اقل المعلومات تجهلها 

لو النبوات المسيانية لم تنطبق على يسوع فيسوع مسيا دجال وننتظر اخر ولم ياتى المسيح بعد 

ويكمل ويقول
*


> *باقي المقال ليس فيه ما يستحق التعليق أو الرد!!*


*
فى حين انه لم اترك له حرفا الا وقد رديت عليه لكن هذا الصبى الصغير امامنا لا يقوى على الحوار فسريعا ما يلقى الفتات للمساكين اصحابه ليهرب من الزن على ودنه حاور المسيحين يا فاشل ولا تهرب

*


> *عرضنا عليكمك المناظرة الصوتية منذ سنوات ونكرر العرض كل حين، أين رجالكم؟!!
> ألا يملك فريقكم الدفاعي رجالاً يدافعون عن عصمة العهد القديم؟!!*


*
رجالتنا هتكوا عرض محمد وكشفوا عورته 

يا سوسن لما دخلنا معاك فى حواارت مكتوبة هربت بعديها ب 40 دقيق وطلعت تجرى بالاندر وير فى وسط الفيس ولو كانت ناسى افكرك يا جاهل


حد يا جماعة يبقى يشوع واحد مستوى جهله اقل من الشخصية دى يكلمنا 
*


----------



## divine logos (13 يونيو 2014)

*انا اعلم جيدا انك قد قرات هذا الموضوع بعد دقائق معدودة من كتابته وانك لا تترك منتدانا دقيقة بدقيقة وتتابع اول باول ما يكتب فيه وهذا المنتدى مسبب ليك وباقى الجاهلة اصحابك ارتكريا حادة لانه قطع انفكم وكشف عورتكم وعورة دينكم واخفض صوتك النتن بعد ان كان عاليا وجعلكم فى مصاف الجهال وهذة هى قيمتكم لانكم تتملكون اتفه فكر لا تقدروا ان تواجهوا بيه رقى اللاهوت المسيانى بفكر صاحبة وولد وثالث ثلاثة وغيرها من تفاهات دين ملكات اليمين ووطء العبيد كونك بتمثل وبتقول احد الاخوة بعتلى الرابط لان يا ضنايا انت قارى الموضوع من اول كتابته وهربت منه انت حاولت تكتب تعليقات ساذجة لما زنقوك وبعتولك الموضوع فحاولت تهرب بطريقة شيك

القوى هو اللى بيمسك موضوع يفصهه حرف حرف وميسبش فيه حرف الا لما يثبت كذب الطرف الاخر كما افعل معك ومع كل الكدابين ارباب ديانة داعس وجبهه النصرة وكل ارهابى العالم

فانا سعيد جدا باننا قدرنا نضعكم فى حجمكم الحقيىق واتمنى ان لا تتخطوه مرة اخرى وتابع معانا واكيد هتتعلم كل يوم منا الجديد فمرحبا بيك تلميذ صغيرا فى اكاديميتنا العلمية ولن نبخل بيك باى معلومات ليك تتعلم منها ايمانا لعلك تهتدى للمسيح كلمة الاب الهك ومخلصك وتترك مجنون قريش الذى تتبعه  
*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (23 يوليو 2014)

هههههه اجهل امة واكثرها تخلفاً واتفه خلق الله اللي عايشين من قلة الموت ومستهلكين وزيادة عدد عالكرة الارضية اصبحوا يحاولون تفسير الكتاب المقدس ومناقشته ..ههههه لو يسمعوا فيهم علماء اللاهوت في الغرب وينظروا الى كيفية تفكيرهم لينتحروا بأسرع وقت !!  اصحاب الكتاب البدوي المقزز الذي اشمئزت منه كل العالم طلع لهم صوت !


----------

